# Just pop downstairs for some milk dear...!



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 7, 2014)

Makes me feel dizzy just looking at that picture.
Just one question though..... How did they get the cement lorry down those steps?


----------

